# Morticer vs Pillar Drill



## wobblycogs (13 Nov 2009)

Hi,

I'm sure this is a really stupid question but what is the difference between a morticer and a pillar drill? 

From what I can see the two do virtually the same thing except the morticer pushes a fancy chisel into the wood at the same time as drilling. I would have expected machines that combined both functions would be common but I've never seen one so can only conclude that there is some fundamental difference I'm missing.

Thanks in advance for furthering my woodworking education


----------



## jimi43 (13 Nov 2009)

My morticer has a drill attachment. You can get an attachment for a pillar drill do do mortices. I have never found these much cop.







The one on the left is a drill press...the one on the right is a morticer.

Even though the Axminster morticer is a bit "hobby" it still does pretty good mortices...the table they are sitting on is fully mortice and tenonned....and that machine did the mortices. Mind you I got it on freecycle for nought so I can't complain!!

    

Jim


----------



## Neil Dyball (13 Nov 2009)

Hi, 

I've got a Record Power benchtop pillar drill/morticer so they definitely exist..... unless this is all a dream! :lol: 

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## woodbloke (13 Nov 2009)

jimi43":3ubxk1l9 said:


> My morticer has a drill attachment. You can get an attachment for a pillar drill do do mortices. I have never found these much cop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slightly off topic...what happens if you need to drill hole in the middle of a bit of wood that's 600mm x300mm?..there's a big lump of glass in the way - Rob


----------



## StevieB (13 Nov 2009)

In short - weight. My morticer is extremely heavy and has a dovetailed slide for pinpoint accuracy even though is a relatively cheap machine. It also has an xy table adjustment which is very useful. My pillar drill does not need to be anything like as strong as the drill bit does the cutting - with the morticer you are effectively chiseling 4 sides of a drilled hole square, which requires some effort.

Steve


----------



## wobblycogs (13 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the infomation 

Presumably then if I could only afford one I would be better going for a morticer that can take a drill bit than a pillar drill that has a morticer attachment?


----------



## StevieB (13 Nov 2009)

AFAIK you can get a morticer attachment for a drill, but not vice versa. So get a drill if anything. Morticing attachments are not that good though, I was advised to go for a seperate dedicated morticer.

Steve


----------



## wobblycogs (13 Nov 2009)

That sounds reasonable, will have to save up though.

This http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axminster-AW16BM-Bench-Morticer-33262.htm caught my eye as it appears to have a drill chuck adaptor. Might make for a decent compromise for a while.


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (13 Nov 2009)

Do not skimp on your morticer..Me I have a nice little puppy sat next to 
my bench...Buy in haste repent in leisure.
The good members on the forum will be able to recommended a good 
all rounder for you...
Good luck finding one *wobblycogs*


----------



## JMcK (13 Nov 2009)

StevieB":11rs34f9 said:


> AFAIK you can get a morticer attachment for a drill, but not vice versa. So get a drill if anything. Morticing attachments are not that good though, I was advised to go for a seperate dedicated morticer.
> 
> Steve



Some of the Axminster morticers will take a drill chuck.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/category-Morticers-208077.htm


----------



## jimi43 (13 Nov 2009)

> Slightly off topic...what happens if you need to drill hole in the middle of a bit of wood that's 600mm x300mm?..there's a big lump of glass in the way - Rob



HA! The whole thing moves forward a few inches and I open the door...that gives me about 2 miles of left clearance before I hit the M20

    :wink: 

FYI the Axminster morticer shown in that pic is only the 12 but it is pretty good...I was surprised....the table is rubbish but I think a custom table would be a breeze to make even with XY adjusters. If I did loads of mortices making furniture then I think I might invest in a more butch machine but that will do me for now. It's bleedin' heavy!

The drill press was £20 at a bootfair...it was covered (and I mean totally covered) in thick grease...and the old boy that was selling it got it at a house clearance and thought he better protect it.

I had to dismantle it in the field just to lift the beast to the car! It is a really nice machine..not pro but getting there and adequate again for what I need.

So if you are prepared to pace the fields for weeks on end in the cold damp mornings at 6am you can pick up some bargains...

Cheers

Jim


----------

